# Ingolf Wunder



## music11 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ingolf Wunder is going to be recording for Deutsche Grammphone!

I hope he will record Chopin Ballade no.4 as this is the most rivetting work I have recently of Chopin from anyone and I didn't know about it before, but it's so good!


----------



## mitchflorida (Apr 24, 2012)

Ingolf Wunder is amazing. Is anyone familiar with his work?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

I _wonder_ how long he will be on their roster.


----------

